# New GLP Blend!



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The Briar & Leaf Chronicles » Blog Archive » Secrets Revealed

A plug. A virginia and kentucky plug. _Dark-fired _Kentucky. And it's called...JackKnife Plug. mg:

Excuse me while I go change my shorts.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I really want some of that!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Good news. I'm not a Pease-omaniac but I'm picking up a couple tins of this.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

what are some of the better online sites to order some of this from? I'm a complete noob and usually just buy from a b&m but this looks very interesting and need to find some sites online to purchase
thanks


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

That looks delicious.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It won't be available until January according to the post, at which point I'm assuming all the e-tailers will have it.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

mastershogun said:


> what are some of the better online sites to order some of this from? I'm a complete noob and usually just buy from a b&m but this looks very interesting and need to find some sites online to purchase
> thanks


Not available yet. Pease says it will be available some time in January. All the major online retailers are sure to have it (smokingpipes.com, pipesandcigars.com, etc.), or you can always order direct from Cornell & Diehl (they manufacture his tobaccos) cornellanddiehl.com


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

That does look tasty!:hungry:


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Are plugs harder to keep lit/smoke.??


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds pretty good. I may have to hunt some down once it hits the market.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

hawg said:


> Are plugs harder to keep lit/smoke.??


 Not if rubbed out as in the pic on the right side. I remember thinking this when I purchased my first flake tobacco, I did a rub and it smoked just as well or better as a ribbon cut. The nice thing is that you can experiment on how fine you want to rub them out....leave it kind of just broken up, or fully pulverized; you'll find the style that smokes the best for you with a particular tobacco.

BTW I'm a frequent re-lighter. Sometimes I forget to tamp and puff every once in a while...especially when I'm reading on the net.

Now, where is that ligher?


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I feel myself beginning to drool. :smile:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds right up my alley :thumb:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Mmmm that looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I always approach GLP blends with some trepidation. Sometimes I'm richly rewarded and sometimes not. His good ones (to me) are excellent and his not-so-good ones are barely smokable. But his blends are without fail high in quality and they exhibit a lot of creativity and tobacco knowledge. I'll be trying this one.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's in stock at Smoking Pipes I have 4 tins coming.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Eep!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree with dmkerr, I am trying to work my way through some Haddo's Delight and I am not lovin it, I also find there to be too many thick cut peices like stems in there blends. Granted I have'nt tried them all.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I missed this thread back in early December and posted a duplicate yesterday.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/282068-g-l-pease-releasing-plug.html

Well, I'm glad I caught it this time. I've got three tins on the way.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

...and Gone!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

dangit thatt went fast!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Contrabass Bry said:


> ...and Gone!


Unreal!!! :crazy:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

All the hype means quick sales for G L Pease


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If the strength is on par with Tambo, I expect that we'll see a lot of these tins up for trade or on Ebay. The uninitiated may well go green about the gills.

I am super-stoked that I'll be smoking a big bowlful of this in my PUFF 2011 pipe in a few short weeks. I bet this blend will color the hell out of it, too.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/blog/index.cfm#JackKnife Plug II


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

At least since it's a Pease blend one can hope that it will be back in stock in some reasonable time frame.


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

It'll be back in stock next week.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

glpease said:


> It'll be back in stock next week.


Thanks for stopping by to let us know. Can't wait to try some!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

glpease said:


> It'll be back in stock next week.


Lovely! Thanks


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Now this is one of the many things I love about this site. I mean seriously, how many vendors/blenders frequent here and keep us up to date on this kinda stuff. In any of my other hobbies that would never happen!

Thanks for the info and stopping by to let us know.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> If the strength is on par with Tambo, I expect that we'll see a lot of these tins up for trade or on Ebay. The uninitiated may well go green about the gills.
> 
> I am super-stoked that I'll be smoking a big bowlful of this in my PUFF 2011 pipe in a few short weeks. I bet this blend will color the hell out of it, too.
> 
> Blog Posts at Smoking Pipes .com


So I never smoked cigs or cigars in my life and I hate heavy english blends. Do you think this would be a bad idea to get some or just stock up and flea bay it?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

x6ftundx said:


> So I never smoked cigs or cigars in my life and I hate heavy english blends. Do you think this would be a bad idea to get some or just stock up and flea bay it?


You have to judge what your own nicotine tolerance is. Do the pipe blends you currently smoke hit you hard or not at all? If, for instance, they do hit you hard, but the consensus on tobaccoreviews is that they're mild in strength -- then yes, I'd imagine this type of tobacco would be a big step up in strength - one that you might even welcome. It all just depends on how you get along with Lady N.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

From what Greg has posted on his blog I get the idea that this will be close to Irish Flake in strength, although I could be way off, it has happened once before.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> From what Greg has posted on his blog I get the idea that this will be close to Irish Flake in strength, although I could be way off, it has happened once before.


I think IF has the perfect nic content so I hope you are way on, way on!


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

This is not a mild tobacco, but it's not out to hurt you, either. It's likely not as strong as Irish Flake—most of those really high octane tobaccos, I can't even smoke—but it is one that I have to be a bit careful with, smoking it in smaller pipes. 

It's impossible to judge nicotine strength, as it depends on so many things. Everyone has a different level of tolerance, and things like body chemistry, what you've eaten, how you smoke can change the way the nicotine is absorbed. I'm looking forward to seeing how people react to this one in the strength department, but I do caution trying it in smaller bowls first. Not everyone can fill a magnum with XXX twist and not be taken on a wild ride.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response Greg. It's very much appreciated that you have taken the time to share your insights on Puff with us.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I just read the review on Pipes Magazine (here) and it sounds wonderful. (Not that I'm surprised!) I don't think anyone's gotten it yet, but when you do, make sure to report back here! Inquiring and jealous minds want to know!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an itchy trigger finger on the track pad and credit card number ready to go at first sighting of this new tobacco. I think ill order 3 tins to start. Smoke one and age the other two.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> I have an itchy trigger finger on the track pad and credit card number ready to go at first sighting of this new tobacco. I think ill order 3 tins to start. Smoke one and age the other two.


I'm with you on this one. I want to try the new Two Friend's Chocolate Latakia blend as well. I have a feeling it might give SG's Chocolate Flake a run for it's money.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My order just got delivered this afternoon, and of course I had to open a tin and check this stuff out.


























It smells fantastic. I can't wait to slice some of this up and try it. :woohoo:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is me dying with envy. :angel: That looks good enough to eat. Thank God Greg says it will be back soon.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

glpease said:


> I do caution trying it in smaller bowls first. Not everyone can fill a magnum with XXX twist and not be taken on a wild ride.


Sorry, dude... if it can't be smoked in a magnum, it ain't worth smoking! :nono:

That said, I have no problem with Irish Flake in a magnum. Ropes I can't tolerate in a thimble. 

I'm waiting for the initial heavy demand to die down before I buy any of this. I'll probably love it and you can pick up what little is left of my disposable income, the bulk of which you got when I discovered Meridian and Quiet Nights.


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Sorry, dude... if it can't be smoked in a magnum, it ain't worth smoking! :nono:
> 
> That said, I have no problem with Irish Flake in a magnum. Ropes I can't tolerate in a thimble.
> 
> I'm waiting for the initial heavy demand to die down before I buy any of this. I'll probably love it and you can pick up what little is left of my disposable income, the bulk of which you got when I discovered Meridian and Quiet Nights.


I'm not sure where to put this on the strength scale. It's strong, but not so strong that I can't smoke it, and I've actually got a fairly low tolerance. But, I don't think I could handle a large bowl. So far, I've been smoking it in smaller pipes, with one bowl in a slightly larger than gr4 billiard.

I'm betting there are some who will think it's downright mild, and others who will consider it a knockout punch. Definitely more of a hit than Meridian or QN, at least to me. It's always interesting how differently tobaccos affect different smokers.

But, I'm figuring it's safer to advise caution, and let people seek their own depth, rather than suggest they dive into the deep end.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> This is me dying with envy. :angel: That looks good enough to eat. Thank God Greg says it will be back soon.


+1

I can't wait to get my grubby little mits on some of this.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

glpease said:


> I'm not sure where to put this on the strength scale. It's strong, but not so strong that I can't smoke it, and I've actually got a fairly low tolerance. But, I don't think I could handle a large bowl. So far, I've been smoking it in smaller pipes, with one bowl in a slightly larger than gr4 billiard.
> 
> I'm betting there are some who will think it's downright mild, and others who will consider it a knockout punch. Definitely more of a hit than Meridian or QN, at least to me. It's always interesting how differently tobaccos affect different smokers.
> 
> But, I'm figuring it's safer to advise caution, and let people seek their own depth, rather than suggest they dive into the deep end.


I wasn't commenting on the soundness of your advice. I only meant that I don't smoke small pipes. A Group 6 is approaching adequacy. 

On the flip side, if the tobacco is too strong, I can always fill the bowl up halfway. But I had no problem smoking 2 full flakes of Irish Flake at a time so I'm hoping this one will work just as well.

And Quan, thanks for posting a pic. I drooled all over my keyboard at work. Which is not that different from my usual day except I was awake this time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Greg, at the risk of sounding like a fawning fanboy (OK, I'll admit, I am a fawning fanboy) it's great to have you posting your thoughts here. Very interesting and much appreciated.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, now I just put in an order at smokingpipes and there is still no JackKnife available. AAAhhhhhhh! I wanna try some


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got a cob loaded. I'll let everyone know what I think when I smoke after dinner. I was able to slice it into broken flake easily - even with my dull kitchen knife.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I just ordered a couple tins of this from Contact Us thanks to Jack Straw for the tip on Peterson Irish Flake from there. Give Byron a call and he'll hook you up!

edit: He's out of most of the S.G. blends btw. I think he's got Navy Flake, Balkan and Black XX left of the S.G. blends.


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I've got a cob loaded. I'll let everyone know what I think when I smoke after dinner. I was able to slice it into broken flake easily - even with my dull kitchen knife.


No one is more anxious to read your reaction to it than I! 

I've been cutting it very thin, and rubbing into a shag. Really nice that way, too.

Smokingpipes should have it back in on Wednesday. How long this order will last is anyone's guess...

Oh, and Indi, thanks for your kind words.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the posts, Greg. Appreciate your voice on these forums.

(resisting the urge to make a "6 more posts and Greg gets to sign up for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html !" joke)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I just ordered a couple tins of this from Contact Us thanks to Jack Straw for the tip on Peterson Irish Flake from there. Give Byron a call and he'll hook you up!
> 
> edit: He's out of most of the S.G. blends btw. I think he's got Navy Flake, Balkan and Black XX left of the S.G. blends.


Thanks for the info. I just shot him an email. Looking forward to trying this stuff and yes I am a Greg Pease fan boy as well. Love many of his blends and mourn the ones that are now departed. This one wont get by me thats for sure! The stuff looks delicious!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Short of a full review based on a tin's worth, here's my first impressions:

The square plug, which is a curious cut to find in a round tin, arrives moist enough to warrant a little drying time for whatever you cut off. It is not wet though. I'd imagine this is optimal for storage, and as I've posted before, I typically don't dry a bowl's worth of tobacco - rather I'll pack a pipe to smoke the next day. It's cool to see the cross section and layers on the sides, and you can see large tobacco leaves on the top layer.

I opted for a broken flake cut that I then rubbed out. JackKnife took to the flame quickly; two matches and I was off to the races. The dark leaves' notes came through immediately, and I was able to pick up the red VA taste soon after. It's a warm and earthy blend with a straightforward tobacco taste. If this came in a two pack with the much brighter but equally unvarnished Union Square, it could be called Night and Day. At times it brought to mind what Bracken Flake would be like without all of the SG flavorings. Room note and the retrohales (great band name) slyly reminded me of my cigar-smoking grandfather's den. There's a little pepper there, but not like the peppery notes you get with perique - more cigar wrapper-esque. Smoking characteristics were stellar.

I don't have a good bead on the nicotine strength yet. It's there, and I feel comfortable saying that it's less than Royal Yacht, but beyond that I don't know yet.

Whether it's from the required knife work or unadulterated tobacco taste, there's something decidedly old-timey about this blend. Older than old: antique. I can easily imagine riverboat pilots and cowboys slicing off wedges of JackKnife Plug.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Christ DQ, you've got me literally salivating over here. Looks like multiple tins are in order when this stuff hits shelves again! Thanks for the first impressions. Sounds like a lover of IF and Dark Flake (myself) will be in heaven with this one...


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Short of a full review based on a tin's worth, here's my first impressions:
> 
> The square plug, which is a curious cut to find in a round tin, arrives moist enough to warrant a little drying time for whatever you cut off. It is not wet though. I'd imagine this is optimal for storage, and as I've posted before, I typically don't dry a bowl's worth of tobacco - rather I'll pack a pipe to smoke the next day. It's cool to see the cross section and layers on the sides, and you can see large tobacco leaves on the top layer.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Damn. It makes _me_ want to order tins of it, and I've already got some, and have been smoking it and its various prototypes for months.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

glpease said:


> Very nice. Damn. It makes _me_ want to order tins of it, and I've already got some, and have been smoking it and its various prototypes for months.


Greg, if you don't mind me asking, how do you prefer to prepare this? I usually fold and stuff flakes in a smaller bowl, but I've recently purchased an old GBD bent pot, and read that you enjoy VA flakes in the straight versions of the same.

Edit: FAIL! Missed the above post. I guess a dude who's been around a year should learn to read the thread...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

glpease said:


> Very nice. Damn. It makes _me_ want to order tins of it, and I've already got some, and have been smoking it and its various prototypes for months.


If you ever get tired of being the chief R&D guy let me know and I'll send you my résumé.
edit: :wink:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, after reading Drastics review, Wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Man I can't wait to get some of this. Sounds like it is right up my alley.
Mike


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

mbearer said:


> Man I can't wait to get some of this. Sounds like it is right up my alley.
> Mike


Ditto that fo sho!

Sounds like you got a winner Greg. Awesome!

Edit # 1000 post, yay!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am smoking my first bowl of this in my 999 spigot. There was a smaller 1/2 inch square in my tin along with the main plug that I cut up with a razor blade for this bowl. 

My first impression of this tobacco is that Hal O' the Wynd and Union Square had a bipolar love child. It starts out very bright, but then you taste the dark earthy flavors, and then every puff is a subtle mix of the two except once every couple puffs you get a really spicy flavor and then it changes again. I am glad that I was able to snag multiple tins because I am going to be smoking a lot of Jackknife. 

Greg, I don't know how you did this, but you have a winner. Well done sir.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> My first impression of this tobacco is that Hal O' the Wynd and Union Square had a bipolar love child.


That sounds like perfection, I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

x6ftundx said:


> So I never smoked cigs or cigars in my life and I hate heavy english blends. Do you think this would be a bad idea to get some or just stock up and flea bay it?


I see you made your decision 
JackKnife Plug 2oz By G.L. Pease Collectible Sealed - eBay (item 280620566081 end time Jan-31-11 12:44:59 PST)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> I see you made your decision
> JackKnife Plug 2oz By G.L. Pease Collectible Sealed - eBay (item 280620566081 end time Jan-31-11 12:44:59 PST)


$24.99 to start!!! :jaw:

I can feel the brotherly love now!!! Can you feel it??? :spank:

I can't wait to see if somebody's dumb enough to buy this. opcorn:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

ultramag said:


> $24.99 to start!!! :jaw:
> 
> I can feel the brotherly love now!!! Can you feel it??? :spank:
> 
> I can't wait to see if somebody's dumb enough to buy this. opcorn:


+1

Lol it'll be back in stores in a month maybe? For like a third of the cost! Just wait and buy three!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> $24.99 to start!!! :jaw:
> 
> I can feel the brotherly love now!!! Can you feel it??? :spank:
> 
> I can't wait to see if somebody's dumb enough to buy this. opcorn:


Well, it's not like Sykes from smokingpipes.com said it would be back in stock soon at regular prices....oh, wait a minute... yes he did...lol. 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ack-stock-smokingpipes-com-3.html#post3097496

As for finding a sucker to buy it...well, you know what PT Barnum had to say on that subject.

As for brotherly love it's not like there have been a bunch of nice fellows on Puff looking to buy a tin or trade for one...oh, wait a minute...yes there have been.

As for eBay tobacco selling rules, I guess they encourage folks to sell currently produced tobaccos where the tin has no collectable value...oh, wait a minute... no they don't.

I'm so confused about these things...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Unbelievable. I thought we were better than that here. Between this and the $25 half tin of Penzance...geez. :doh:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Unbelievable. I thought we were better than that here. Between this and the $25 half tin of Penzance...geez.


+1

And the worse thing is there are some up and comers getting the wrong idea in the pipe forum right now. I've been really holding back some things I'd like to say. Not sure how much longer it can last though. I'm either gonna have to disappear for a while again or release some pressure one. :noidea:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, it's not like Sykes from smokingpipes.com said it would be back in stock soon at regular prices....oh, wait a minute... yes he did...lol.


John, it gets even better. It actually IS back in stock.

G. L. Pease JackKnife Plug 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> +1
> 
> And the worse thing is there are some up and comers getting the wrong idea in the pipe forum right now. I've been really holding back some things I'd like to say. Not sure how much longer it can last though. I'm either gonna have to disappear for a while again or release some pressure one. :noidea:


I really hate to say it, but I've had the same thought a time or two lately. Thank God for some of the new members like Jivey and some of the ones that have been around a while but are coming to the fore like Owaindav, but what you say cannot be denied.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> John, it gets even better. It actually IS back in stock.
> 
> G. L. Pease JackKnife Plug 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


LOL! Amazing.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> John, it gets even better. It actually IS back in stock.
> 
> G. L. Pease JackKnife Plug 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


SssssssHHHHhhh!!!! Quiet!!!

How am I supposed to see if there's anyone dumb enough to buy this _"BOTL's"_ tin with you telling everyone they can buy it again already for 1/3 of this opportunist's opening bid or 1/4 of his buy it now price???

You ruin everything Andrew!!! :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> You ruin everything Andrew!!! :biggrin:


He has a habit of doing that. Now that they made him a Mod over at the International Peterson Pipe Club Forum he's getting a bit too big for his britches. I think we might have to take him down a peg or two.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes...capitalism is as alive as being dumb.

I got some ordered today from smokingpipes.com. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Really _Really_ want to order some, but I think I'm going to wait so I can grab some union square to try, and maybe a couple G&H ropes.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well had my first bowl of this blend and was very pleased. I am not a latakia fan so this is more up my alley and I got it for 9.99! As for the ebay issue well...I will leave it at that. Rover3013 who is a cigar smoker lives in my building so I hooked him up with a small chunk to try. I only bought 2 tins and it is so fresh the time stamp says 1/18/11 on it. I can see this blend really aging well and becoming even better over time.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Ouch... I am really disappointed... I offered to trade a tin for that JKP that he is auctioning. Oh well... Jack Straw you are my HERO!!! I now have 2 on order from smoking pipes and I only paid MSRP for it. 

EDIT - Insidious... I will send you a sample if you wanna give it a shot. Now my TAD has finally cleared up for at least a month. I ordered 8oz tins of some of my favorites that I have been sampling to cellar away until I finally smoke up all my samples. Which is never a bad thing!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Ouch... I am really disappointed... I offered to trade a tin for that JKP that he is auctioning. Oh well... Jack Straw you are my HERO!!! I now have 2 on order from smoking pipes and I only paid MSRP for it.
> 
> EDIT - Insidious... I will send you a sample if you wanna give it a shot. Now my TAD has finally cleared up for at least a month. I ordered 8oz tins of some of my favorites that I have been sampling to cellar away until I finally smoke up all my samples. Which is never a bad thing!


Ah... Thanks for the offer! I didn't mean for that to come off in such a beggarly way, lol, it's not a necessity to have it now, but I'm loving what I hear about it.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

It's just a PM away. ;-)


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I see you made your decision
> JackKnife Plug 2oz By G.L. Pease Collectible Sealed - eBay (item 280620566081 end time Jan-31-11 12:44:59 PST)


Yeah this really isn't for me... Way too strong. I got four tins and am Fleabaying the three unopened ones... and what is wrong with trying to make a few bucks on the tins? I open the bid at 24.99. I bought it for $14 ($9+$5 for shipping). After fleabay and pay pal fees that will eat up $3-$4 depending on what it sells for. I have to package it and take it to the postoffice ($2-$4)... I might make $3-4 bucks on a tin. People don't think about all the other BS that goes with just selling something on fleabay and just jump on the starting bid.

Sorry if it offends anyone...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> Yeah this really isn't for me... Way too strong. I got four tins and am Fleabaying the three unopened ones... and what is wrong with trying to make a few bucks on the tins? I open the bid at 24.99. I bought it for $14 ($9+$5 for shipping). After fleabay and pay pal fees that will eat up $3-$4 depending on what it sells for. I have to package it and take it to the postoffice ($2-$4)... I might make $3-4 bucks on a tin. People don't think about all the other BS that goes with just selling something on fleabay and just jump on the starting bid.
> 
> Sorry if it offends anyone...


You are charging $7 for shipping, which covers the actual cost of shipping and probably some eBay fees as well. Also, you said you bought 4 tins, I doubt you paid $20 shipping, so that's really only about $1 you paid for that particular tin to be shipped. So more than a $10 profit.

Sorry to be argumentative, just pointing out what I see as flaws in your argument.

And Jivey... Don't tempt me, my will may break!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

InsidiousTact said:


> You are charging $7 for shipping, which covers the actual cost of shipping and probably some eBay fees as well. Also, you said you bought 4 tins, I doubt you paid $20 shipping, so that's really only about $1 you paid for that particular tin to be shipped. So more than a $10 profit.
> 
> Sorry to be argumentative, just pointing out what I see as flaws in your argument.
> 
> And Jivey... Don't tempt me, my will may break!


I bought them in two batches. $9 for shipping x2 is $18.00 so yes it was about $20 for shipping. As for the rest it's not worth going on and on about them. I said what I said. I don't want to start any ungood will here. I like this place and it's fun to learn about something I just started less than 9 months ago.

So you win, off to quiet land I go...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My issue is that I feel like they guys here are part of a group that helps, and looks out for the best interest of the others. If you didn't like the tobacco, I'm sure there would have been guys tripping over themselves to trade you for something else you would have enjoyed more. Sure you'll never pay your kids way to go to college this way but, you are coming out even instead of taking advantage of the pipe smoking community. 

The guys here are a very generous bunch, and I, and I assume others would have a hard time trading with you wondering if the next week our generosity was taken advantage of for profit. If none of that brotherly feelgood stuff maters to you, carry on with your attempted gouging of ebay.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Just ordered my tins... looking forward to it!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> My first impression of this tobacco is that Hal O' the Wynd and Union Square had a bipolar love child.


Oh. My. God. I have to try this.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish smokingpipes' top 100 showed out of stock tins. I realize why it doesn't; it's a terrible business practice to highlight what's out of stock. But it would be very interesting to see if it was dominated by SG, Dunhill, and where others and new potential hits like JK Plug would belong.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> My issue is that I feel like they guys here are part of a group that helps, and looks out for the best interest of the others. If you didn't like the tobacco, I'm sure there would have been guys tripping over themselves to trade you for something else you would have enjoyed more. Sure you'll never pay your kids way to go to college this way but, you are coming out even instead of taking advantage of the pipe smoking community.
> 
> The guys here are a very generous bunch, and I, and I assume others would have a hard time trading with you wondering if the next week our generosity was taken advantage of for profit. If none of that brotherly feelgood stuff maters to you, carry on with your attempted gouging of ebay.


I don't trade on this board because I am not ready too though I want to. The only thing I did was the Secret Santa and what I got I didn't Fleabay. In fact I was very happy with what I got. I am too new to know the different types of tobacco but I am learning. You guys are so far ahead of me I wouldn't even know what to trade and its nice to hear the different types and about them.

I don't really understand why it matters honestly. What is the difference between me selling a tobacco that is always sold out and the guy who sells penzance or squadron leader starting at $40 or heck even the LOTRO or GL Pease guys who sell the tins for $80-90 right after the NASPC shows are over? Quiet Nights went for $98 three days after the show yet those people could have waited for it to be online just a few weeks later.

All I am saying is whoever I ticked off I am sorry. Fleabay is a business for me and I saw an oportunity after I found out jackknife plug wasn't for me. Did I think about you guys and trading other tobacco for it, honestly no because I don't know what to ask for. For example see my bet on the steelers game. I didn't know jackknife plug wasn't on the same level as penzance for a bet. Exactly why I haven't started trading.

You have to remember the newbies and we do silly things that seem silly to you but not to us because we haven't been here long enough or learned enough.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny,

I suggest we just do a reset and start over. No one minds if you make money...we all have to make a living. The main difference between this blend and something like Penzance is that Penzance is always in very short supply and supplies are restocked only once or maybe twice a year. We had Sykes posting here that JKP would be available shortly and then in regular supply. That's a big difference from Stonehaven or Penzance or the SG blends which are never produced in the amounts needed to meet demand and again supplies for these blends come around only once or twice a year. Even so, some here feel that the brotherly thing to do is to trade any Penzance or Stonehaven or SG blends you don't want here or sell it for what you paid for it. For example, I ran out of Stonehaven recently and Mr Moo sent me 4 ounces of 2004 vintage as part of a trade for things he didn't really want or need only to be a brother. He could have sold that leaf for big, big bucks. That's why we all love him and he has a 10,000 RG. Only you can decide if you want to be that kind of a BOTL.

As for the LOTR blends they are are truly one of a kind, limited production and they can't really be compared to a production blend like JKP. As for Quiet Nights, if someone here was selling it for $98 right after the show they would have received the exact same response as you did. 

I think some of the problem you have in understanding our response comes from you being a newbie and maybe not really understanding the difference between JKP, SG Blends, Stonehaven, Penzance or the LOTR blends. I'm not trying to lecture you, just educate you.

As for not knowing a good trade, use the Superbowl thread as an example. Sounds clued you in and you guys made a fair deal. Just post your blend and ask what a good deal for a trade will be, you'll get plenty of help.

I for one hope you stick around and show that you understand and appreciate what we have going here. If you are a good, generous BOTL, you'll gain far more here in fellowship and leaf than you'll make selling tobacco on eBay. I hope you take this in the spirit it is offered, which is one of fellowship and brotherhood.

John


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Note to Self: sell under different name on ebay!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well that went fast at smokingpipes out of stock, oh well can wait. have enough tobacco to tide me over. That and I'm still working through my newbie pak I got last Oct. Now all dried out, have to rehydrate the blends, otherwise it turns to dust 
troy


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> Yeah this really isn't for me... Way too strong. I got four tins and am Fleabaying the three unopened ones... and what is wrong with trying to make a few bucks on the tins? I open the bid at 24.99. I bought it for $14 ($9+$5 for shipping). After fleabay and pay pal fees that will eat up $3-$4 depending on what it sells for. I have to package it and take it to the postoffice ($2-$4)... I might make $3-4 bucks on a tin. People don't think about all the other BS that goes with just selling something on fleabay and just jump on the starting bid.
> 
> *Sorry if it offends anyone*...


Well, now that you mention it. Actually, offend isn't the right word.

I actually _do_ get a little grouchy when one of my blends is misrepresented as "not currently available," while someone opportunistically tries to do a profit grab while we, and the retailers, are working to get the supply line filled legitimately.

While it may have been true that it wasn't available on the day you placed the ad, I think we can all agree that it's quite misleading. Fortunately, the lines of communication are open, and anyone who is looking for JKP knows what's going on.

And, you used language in your ad copied directly from my web site with neither attribution nor permission, violating my explicit copyright. It's right there at the bottom of every page. Transcribing the tin's label is one thing. Copying text from my web page is another.

When I saw the ad, I was very close to contacting ebay. I have nothing against people selling things and making a profit, caveat emptor, and all, but not by misrepresenting my products, or violating my copyrights.

Just sayin'.

-glp


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

glpease said:


> Well, now that you mention it. Actually, offend isn't the right word.
> 
> I actually _do_ get a little grouchy when one of my blends is misrepresented as "not currently available," while someone opportunistically tries to do a profit grab while we, and the retailers, are working to get the supply line filled legitimately.
> 
> ...


What are you doing posting this late! Get some sleep and get back to work!  

Gregory I personally want to thank you for a great blend and all the work you are doing. I look forward to trying many more in the future.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

glpease said:


> Well, now that you mention it. Actually, offend isn't the right word.
> 
> I actually _do_ get a little grouchy when one of my blends is misrepresented as "not currently available," while someone opportunistically tries to do a profit grab while we, and the retailers, are working to get the supply line filled legitimately.
> 
> ...


I will more than honest and admit that I did copy the text from your website. Usually I put something like... From the website... but forgot too. The idea was to describe the tobacco in a manner that I couldn't. Often if I can't describe something I find it on the internet and copy the information. I do that a lot from board game geek when I am selling wargames or boardgames and never had a problem.

I was not aware of the copyright issue and again I am sorry.

I never meant any harm by using your text to describe the tobacco I hope you understand that...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Danny,
> 
> I suggest we just do a reset and start over. No one minds if you make money...we all have to make a living. The main difference between this blend and something like Penzance is that Penzance is always in very short supply and supplies are restocked only once or maybe twice a year. We had Sykes posting here that JKP would be available shortly and then in regular supply. That's a big difference from Stonehaven or Penzance or the SG blends which are never produced in the amounts needed to meet demand and again supplies for these blends come around only once or twice a year. Even so, some here feel that the brotherly thing to do is to trade any Penzance or Stonehaven or SG blends you don't want here or sell it for what you paid for it. For example, I ran out of Stonehaven recently and Mr Moo sent me 4 ounces of 2004 vintage as part of a trade for things he didn't really want or need only to be a brother. He could have sold that leaf for big, big bucks. That's why we all love him and he has a 10,000 RG. Only you can decide if you want to be that kind of a BOTL.
> 
> ...


I am not going anywhere and thank you. I have learned a lot from this forum. I liked the secret santa and the other contests (don't worry I didn't fleabay my win) and can't wait until next year and yes it would be a great thing to have a reset. :faint:I am not here to gain info into something that I can sell on Fleabay I am here because I want to learn if anyone was wondering.

Now reset please, maybe a lock on this thread so my 15 minutes of fame can go away and I can hide in the corner?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

<GLPease> I took the text out of the two that I could. The one that has bids on it, I can't because it becomes locked. Again I am sorry


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

4: 18 CST in the morning? I hope you are visiting someone over sea's. I have heard of dedicated but get some sleep man! And thanks for the efforts and taking the time to keep us informed. I have 4 of your JKP's among the many other GL Pease Tins in my cellar. I was going to let them get about 6 months of age on them before I started popping them. I did that with Union Square as well when it came out but the more we get posts about this stuff and the more I see the demand for it, the harder it is to refrain from smoking. Lord please give me strength.

O.K. I will be honest. Someone is sending me a sample so I can try it without having to pop these tins just yet. Cant wait!:focus:



glpease said:


> Well, now that you mention it. Actually, offend isn't the right word.
> 
> I actually _do_ get a little grouchy when one of my blends is misrepresented as "not currently available," while someone opportunistically tries to do a profit grab while we, and the retailers, are working to get the supply line filled legitimately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL, you're welcome. 

The seasoned smokers might not think much of it, but I am happy with JKP. Definitely better than some other more expensive tins I have bought, but it's only the 2nd plug I have tried so when I get more experience, I may say the same things some of you have about this being just a so-so plug.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

x6ftundx said:


> <GLPEASE> I took the text out of the two that I could. The one that has bids on it, I can't because it becomes locked. Again I am sorry


All is water under the bridge...IF...

...you provide us the name of the "lucky" winner so we can ruthlessly mock him on this board!!!

ound:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> <GLPEASE> I took the text out of the two that I could. The one that has bids on it, I can't because it becomes locked. Again I am sorry


Since you used a template I don't know, but can't you just add credit to the website you pulled the info from?

*"ADDed by seller, credit to www.XXX.com for the description of this product"*

No??


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> LOL, you're welcome.
> 
> The seasoned smokers might not think much of it, but I am happy with JKP. Definitely better than some other more expensive tins I have bought, but it's only the 2nd plug I have tried so when I get more experience, I may say the same things some of you have about this being just a so-so plug.


I think what it boils down to is that for many plug = very strong, which may be what is causing some of the feelings of ennui with the blend. This is not to say it's a bad blend (whatever that would mean anyway, considering it is all a matter of taste), which it is not (it already has many admirers), and considering Greg is a tobacco artist upon reflection there is no real reason to think he'd just give us another typical plug. That would be like expecting Kandisky to paint like Titian. That being said for those of us who like strong nic bomb plugs JKP may not be the way to go on an everyday basis. I know I was hoping to see his mastery applied to a tobacco that had the some of the same qualities as my beloved Irish Flake and the other strong tobaccos I love (such as Dark Flake Unscented) and I still am hoping. Maybe they'll be a GLP Katana Plug in the future. An entire line of plugs perhaps, with one for every taste. Well, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> Now reset please...


You got it from me anyway. Anyone who takes a personal dressing down from GLP has paid his tobacco penance in my book. Now go forth and spread some brotherly love around and all will be well.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I think what it boils down to is that for many plug = very strong, which may be what is causing some of the feelings of ennui with the blend. This is not to say it's a bad blend (whatever that would mean anyway, considering it is all a matter of taste), which it is not (it already has many admirers), and considering Greg is a tobacco artist upon reflection there is no real reason to think he'd just give us another typical plug. That would be like expecting Kandisky to paint like Titian. That being said for those of us who like strong nic bomb plugs JKP may not be the way to go on an everyday basis. I know I was hoping to see his mastery applied to a tobacco that had the some of the same qualities as my beloved Irish Flake and the other strong tobaccos I love (such as Dark Flake Unscented) and I still am hoping. Maybe they'll be a GLP Katana Plug in the future. An entire line of plugs perhaps, with one for every taste. Well, I can dream, can't I?


Understood. My post kind of came off wrong. Your review didn't say it was a bad plug, just not what you expect from a plug. I can understand that as I have those feelings about some other blends that are raved about here (not Irish Flake, I haven't dug into that sample that Dave sent yet). It's all about taste, and my tastes will probably change over the years.

Anyway, moving on...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> Understood. My post kind of came off wrong. Your review didn't say it was a bad plug, just not what you expect from a plug. I can understand that as I have those feelings about some other blends that are raved about here (not Irish Flake, I haven't dug into that sample that Dave sent yet). It's all about taste, and my tastes will probably change over the years.
> 
> Anyway, moving on...


Well, if you don't like Irish Flake, then our friendship is over. 

Seriously, as DMKerr said so well in his recent thread tastes do change over time and it is always a good idea to revisit blends you didn't like at an earlier stage. Heck, I used to prefer mild blends, and still enjoy them when I'm in the right mood. And my favorite English is EMP, which many others find bland. One man's yawner is another man's subtle and intriguing. We are so lucky to still have a 1,000 blends to choose from, which is pretty amazing in this anti-tobacco, limited pipe smoking age. And I think to myself, what a wonderful world...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, if you don't like Irish Flake, then our friendship is over.
> 
> Seriously, as DMKerr said so well in his recent thread tastes do change over time and it is always a good idea to revisit blends you didn't like at an earlier stage. Heck, I used to prefer mild blends, and still enjoy them when I'm in the right mood. And my favorite English is EMP, which many others find bland. One man's yawner is another man's subtle and intriguing. We are so lucky to still have a 1,000 blends to choose from, which is pretty amazing in this anti-tobacco, limited pipe smoking age. And I think to myself, what a wonderful world...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I think what it boils down to is that for many plug = very strong, which may be what is causing some of the feelings of ennui with the blend. This is not to say it's a bad blend (whatever that would mean anyway, considering it is all a matter of taste), which it is not (it already has many admirers), and considering Greg is a tobacco artist upon reflection there is no real reason to think he'd just give us another typical plug. That would be like expecting Kandisky to paint like Titian. That being said for those of us who like strong nic bomb plugs JKP may not be the way to go on an everyday basis. I know I was hoping to see his mastery applied to a tobacco that had the some of the same qualities as my beloved Irish Flake and the other strong tobaccos I love (such as Dark Flake Unscented) and I still am hoping. Maybe they'll be a GLP Katana Plug in the future. An entire line of plugs perhaps, with one for every taste. Well, I can dream, can't I?


Good points, Indi. But, it's unlikely that anything STRONGER will come out of me, at least not in the New World Collection (NWC). I cannot sell something I cannot smoke, for one thing, and, honestly, some of those stronger tobaccos knock me on my head. I dubbed one of the Kendall blends, "Death Rattle Shag" because of what it did to me after half a bowl. A friend once sent me a bar of Taylor's Bendigo, and the only way I could smoke it at all was to put a few shavings on top of a bowl of more sensible strength. I'm a nico-wimp. I've never denied it. It's not likely to change. And, honestly, to me, JKP is actually a fairly strong blend.

But, the bigger reason is that the strongest tobaccos are not grown on US soil, and part of the philosophy behind the NWC is to celebrate the beautiful and exceptional leaf grown here.

Part of the reason most of those "other" tobaccos are cased, scented and flavoured is that they have to be. In order to be smokable, they need to be sugared, at least, or they'd be harsh and aggressive on the tongue. I'm not saying it's bad leaf; this is just the way ultra-strong leaf has to be dealt with. The growing conditions are more suitable to higher nicotine content than to higher sugar production, so the leaf tends to be assertive, strong, and rough about the edges.

This isn't to say that there won't be some augmented blends in the series, just that they won't rely on casings (added sugars) to make them smokable.

And, for those of you sitting on tins of JKP, waiting months to try it, I say don't. Try it now, AND try it later. Experience the changes through the months and years. You might find you appreciate it as much for what it is as for what it will become, and I blended this one specifically to be enjoyable in its youthful exuberance. It is.

And, no, I don't sleep much&#8230;


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, if you don't like Irish Flake, then our friendship is over.


We will find out tonight when I try it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Greg, thanks for the informative and thoughtful reply. I had no idea the reason the stronger tobaccos were cased was because of their inherent harshness. Now I know why even the so called unscented lakelands carry their famous essence and why Irish Flake has that floral topping I can never quite figure out how to describe but find so appealing.

I know I speak for many when I say we really do appreciate you taking the time to stop by Puff and discuss your blends. In a recent thread a few members who are trying to do a little blending asked the question where do blenders learn their trade? Was there a book or something that one could study? Your responses here demonstrate there are many, many factors that go into creating a blend and that it's not just a matter of a little bit of latakia, mixed with some VA, mixed with a bit of Burley...find the right proportions and tada!...tobacco greatness.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Firedawg said:


> Note to Self: sell under different name on ebay!


Surely this was an attempt at a joke. If not, perhaps just representing yourself with honesty and integrity with one name everywhere would be an even better idea. :tu

Shoot, besides, that uniquebriar guy had two different names and we still got him in here and took him to task. :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Shoot, besides, that uniquebriar guy had two different names and we still got him in here and took him to task. :biggrin:


LOL...yeah he was a real charmer. The only guy I remember being completely expunged from the world of Puff's pipe forums. Kind of like Yul Brenner having all references to Moses removed from Egypt in The Ten Commandments. So it is written, so it shall be done.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

x6ftundx said:


> <GLPEASE> I took the text out of the two that I could. The one that has bids on it, I can't because it becomes locked. Again I am sorry


I'm all for a reset and starting over. We've all done things as n00bs that we shouldn't have as part of the learning process. I still react quick and take someone abusing the forums and the community in general more personal than I should at times probably.

All that being said, I see you still have at least two auctions like this up with no bids. You can remove items with no bidding action as a seller on Ebay still, correct? If you can, and you haven't, then your words mean nothing here IMO. Pull the flippin auctions down and trade them or even sell them at cost here. You made a crucial mistake here as far as I'm concerned when you mentioned Ebay'ing these tins in the same breathe you mentioned buying them in.

You seem to realize that your a new guy who doesn't know squat, so as a free lesson it's un-wise to buy it in large quantities until you know if you like it. Unless of course if you have ulterior motives???


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

glpease said:


> Good points, Indi. But, it's unlikely that anything STRONGER will come out of me, at least not in the New World Collection (NWC). I cannot sell something I cannot smoke, for one thing, and, honestly, some of those stronger tobaccos knock me on my head.


Your Haddo's Delight packs quite a punch according to many!! I do love the HD....YUM!!!

I'm with Indigosmoke here...I'd love to see something in the same genre as Irish Flake, Dark Flake Unscented, Bracken Flake. Something real dark and meaty that will either put hair on your chest or slowly kill every hair follicle on your body. That said, I do understand your reasons for not doing so in the NWC.

Still very much looking forward to trying JKP. I'll just have to frame my expectations a little better.

I have yet to hear (or have not listened!) of other existing tobaccos that compare to JKP...or is this a unique beast all on it's own?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I think we need to cut the noob a little slack and see what he does in the future. It kind of reminds me of my first day on an airbase when they sent me after a yard of flight line and a gallon of prop wash. We all were green at one time and would be embarrassed if everyone knew what we did.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Senator said:


> I have yet to hear (or have not listened!) of other existing tobaccos that compare to JKP...or is this a unique beast all on it's own?


I've smoked a lot of blends and I can't think of one to compare it too. Indigosmoke's review in the review section of the forums is pretty much dead on to me. If the word earthy was in there somewhere I'd have absolutely nothing to add to his take. :2


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I've smoked a lot of blends and I can't think of one to compare it too. Indigosmoke's review in the review section of the forums is pretty much dead on to me. If the word earthy was in there somewhere I'd have absolutely nothing to add to his take. :2


I think earthy is what I was trying to get at when I said musty, but earthy is a better description. Kind of like the scent of fall when you were a kid, playing in the fallen leaves and the soil.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BTW, I should have added this to my previous reply to Greg. 

Whenever Greg posts about tobacco I always get the same feeling I'd imagine I'd have if I talked football with Tom Coughlin. Sure, you kind of feel like you know the game, but when Tom talked about it you'd think "here's a man who lives, eats, breathes and thinks about football every minute of every day, has done so for years, and understands it in a way a fan never will."

This is exactly how I feel when Greg discusses tobacco with us. And I have to give him kudos for never sounding condescending or full of himself in anyway. He just comes across like a professor in the Pipe Tobacco Department. And one who'd have a waiting list for classes at that.


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as I know, there's nothing that really is similar to JKP. It's got some of the floral, earthy notes from the Kentucky, and lots of Virginia goodness propping it up. It's not really what I'd call spicy. There are undercurrents of cocoa and leather, with a sweetness that doesn't get cloying, like it can with some heavily sugared leaf.

I had a 2008 _6th Sense_ Syrah from Micahel David Winery (Lodi, CA), not long ago, that reminded me of it a little.  (And, strictly as an aside, the 08 is a far better wine than previous releases, and worth finding if you like Syrahs.)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I think earthy is what I was trying to get at when I said musty, but earthy is a better description. Kind of like the scent of fall when you were a kid, playing in the fallen leaves and the soil.


Exactly.

Kind of like picking up a handful of damp leaves off of the bottom of the pile and giving them a good strong sniff. I got that sensation a lot while exhaling through the nose. Like I said, it's not a bad blend at all and I'll buy 2-3 tins when I get a chance, but it was just not at all what I was expecting. I'm not a good one to ask about nic hit at all though. I'm on the exact opposite of the spectrum as GLP sounds to be. I don't get a nic hit from anything I smoke really, including Irish Flake or the G&H Dark Flakes scented or otherwise.


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow. Thank you. I feel deeply honored.



indigosmoke said:


> BTW, I should have added this to my previous reply to Greg.
> 
> Whenever Greg posts about tobacco I always get the same feeling I'd imagine I'd have if I talked football with Tom Coughlin. Sure, you kind of feel like you know the game, but when Tom talked about it you'd think "here's a man who lives, eats, breathes and thinks about football every minute of every day, has done so for years, and understands it in a way a fan never will."
> 
> This is exactly how I feel when Greg discusses tobacco with us. And I have to give him kudos for never sounding condescending or full of himself in anyway. He just comes across like a professor in the Pipe Tobacco Department. And one who'd have a waiting list for classes at that.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

ultramag said:


> Surely this was an attempt at a joke. If not, perhaps just representing yourself with honesty and integrity with one name everywhere would be an even better idea. :tu
> 
> Shoot, besides, that uniquebriar guy had two different names and we still got him in here and took him to task. :biggrin:


JOKE!!!!!!!! I was trying to lighten the mood some sense I felt the guy took a beating already. seriously though your wound too tight. get a drink or something.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ultra's wound just right. A  at the end of such comments would help. I was wondering too if you were serious.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> JOKE!!!!!!!! I was trying to lighten the mood some sense I felt the guy took a beating already. seriously though your wound too tight. get a drink or something.


Better put a smiley on that one....


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Ultra's wound just right. A  at the end of such comments would help. I was wondering too if you were serious.


Perhaps even less one liners to drive up post counts, especially in more serious topics, would also be something that could go a long way down here again. :2


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

glpease said:


> I had a 2008 _6th Sense_ Syrah from Micahel David Winery (Lodi, CA), not long ago, that reminded me of it a little.  (And, strictly as an aside, the 08 is a far better wine than previous releases, and worth finding if you like Syrahs.)


I spent most of my life in Stockton, CA, about 5 miles south of the Michael David Winery. If you ever have the chance to visit their facility I highly recommend doing so (if you have not yet). They also have a magnificent farm and fantastic little restaurant on site as well. They produce some of the best wine.


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> I spent most of my life in Stockton, CA, about 5 miles south of the Michael David Winery. If you ever have the chance to visit their facility I highly recommend doing so (if you have not yet). They also have a magnificent farm and fantastic little restaurant on site as well. They produce some of the best wine.


I'll pay them a visit. I'm in a pretty fortunate location, really. I'm less than an hour away from Napa, Sonoma, Carneros, a little farther, and I can hit the Anderson Valley, or the Yorkville Highlands. There are some amazing wines, lots of decent wines, and some not so good, but the choices are vast. I like MDW's Seven Deadly Zins quite a bit. Previous years of the Syrah were less than inspiring, but the 2008 is truly delicious. Far from classic in style, with a nose reminiscent of campfires on a foggy morning after, and less of the jammy fruit that some producers seem to chase, but the stuff is really engaging. And, yes, tobacco on the palate with this one! It's a really fun wine that I'd put in the high 80s if I were pointing it.

I guess I've revealed something of another obsession&#8230;


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, if you don't like Irish Flake, then our friendship is over.


Looks like you're out of luck, we're still friends. Just had Irish Flake and it's absolutely wonderful. That's my description and I'm sticking to it. 

Back to JKP...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> Looks like you're out of luck, we're still friends. Just had Irish Flake and it's absolutely wonderful. That's my description and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Back to JKP...


Welcome to the Cult of the Glorious Irish Leaf. Glad to have you as our newest victim...errrr....member. I'll PM you a link to our Ritual Book, Redes and the map to our Secret Temple. You'll receive your tattoo and learn our secret handshakes and signs at your first meeting. Dearthair failte roimh!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Welcome to the Cult of the Glorious Irish Leaf. Glad to have you as our newest victim...errrr....member. I'll PM you a link to our Ritual Book, Redes and the map to our Secret Temple. You'll receive your tattoo and learn our secret handshakes and signs at your first meeting. Dearthair failte roimh!


Awesome! Go raibh maith agat!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Ultra's wound just right. A  at the end of such comments would help. I was wondering too if you were serious.


Seriously? The guy uses a standard Norm MacDonald "note to self" joke template, and you and Ultra thought he was being serious?

Note to self: don't joke on this forum.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Seriously? The guy uses a standard Norm MacDonald "note to self" joke template, and you and Ultra thought he was being serious?
> 
> Note to self: don't joke on this forum.


.....

edited and comment removed because I thought better of it and don't want to contribute any longer to the negative tone of this thread.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Edited for the same reason used in the post above.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know what would be nice on this forum? A delete button!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a suggestion. How 'bout we all drop the "negative tone" in this discussion and get it back on topic (that is if there's anything else constructive that needs to be added to this thread). 

Personally, I'll be looking out for this (back on the shelves), because now, my curiosity has been peaked!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wasn't trying to be negative, guys; I just thought it was sad that people don't remember Norm MacDonald. Then again, thinking about most of his work, I guess it's a good thing.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

We are probably seriously driving the buyers into this one, what with all the talking done on this baccy for months and now this furious flurry.

So everyone should stop talking about it so that when I go to order it in about a month it's in stock :wink:


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> We are probably seriously driving the buyers into this one, what with all the talking done on this baccy for months and now this furious flurry.
> 
> So everyone should stop talking about it so that when I go to order it in about a month it's in stock :wink:


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

glpease said:


> I'll pay them a visit. I'm in a pretty fortunate location, really. I'm less than an hour away from Napa, Sonoma, Carneros, a little farther, and I can hit the Anderson Valley, or the Yorkville Highlands. There are some amazing wines, lots of decent wines, and some not so good, but the choices are vast. I like MDW's Seven Deadly Zins quite a bit. Previous years of the Syrah were less than inspiring, but the 2008 is truly delicious. Far from classic in style, with a nose reminiscent of campfires on a foggy morning after, and less of the jammy fruit that some producers seem to chase, but the stuff is really engaging. And, yes, tobacco on the palate with this one! It's a really fun wine that I'd put in the high 80s if I were pointing it.
> 
> I guess I've revealed something of another obsession&#8230;


I'm really starting to like this Greg Pease guy! Seven Deadly Zins is one of my favorites. Not much into Syrahs though. Of course, this is a JKP thread so I'll add that so far, I've not tried anything similar either. It's a good solid tobacco that I'm looking forward to trying with a little age on it too.

One thing I think is hilarious is that Greg's "title" says Young Fish. :laugh: And that's not a joke!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

owaindav said:


> I'm really starting to like this Greg Pease guy!


I've never met the guy. The mere fact that I feel like I know him a little through his posts is particularly impressive... the fact being that he posts here and at other forums in the first place. That tells me he cares about the folks that smoke his tobaccos, more than just dollar signs.

As a late-comer to GLP tobaccos, I'm still working on stuff most of you guys probably smoked years ago. Hence, I can wait a bit for Jacknife. I'm still working on my first tin of Haddo's! Up next? Telegraph Hill. Then Ashbury. If I can find a tin of JKP by, say, March, I'm good!

Greg, we really appreciate you checking into the forum from time to time! :rockon:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I've never met the guy. The mere fact that I feel like I know him a little through his posts is particularly impressive... the fact being that he posts here and at other forums in the first place. That tells me he cares about the folks that smoke his tobaccos, more than just dollar signs.
> 
> As a late-comer to GLP tobaccos, I'm still working on stuff most of you guys probably smoked years ago. Hence, I can wait a bit for Jacknife. I'm still working on my first tin of Haddo's! Up next? Telegraph Hill. Then Ashbury. *If I can find a tin of JKP by, say, March, I'm good!*
> 
> Greg, we really appreciate you checking into the forum from time to time! :rockon:


We can work something out if you dont. Just shoot a PM when your ready.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Gracias! I'm up to my eyeballs in samples at the moment, which is the main reason I'm putting this off. But it looks good enough to eat! At this moment, I'm diggin' on GLP Haddo's. Excellent! One of the few tobaccos that I smoked one bowl of and immediately purchased a 16 oz tin. After 4 more bowls, I've confirmed the soundness of my decision.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I'm diggin' on GLP Haddo's. Excellent! One of the few tobaccos that I smoked one bowl of and immediately purchased a 16 oz tin. After 4 more bowls, I've confirmed the soundness of my decision.


Just wait till you try some aged! Even 6 months seems to have a good impact on it.

It's sublime!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed there, I popped an 08 tin a few days ago and it's just about all I've smoked since...superb stuff.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Boy do I agree on the GLP Haddo's. What I find amazing is to me how the first half of the bowl tastes so different from the last half. In the first half I really pick up the stewed fruiteness of the perique. In the second half the perique subsides and the flavor becomes fuller and stronger.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Senator said:


> Just wait till you try some aged! Even 6 months seems to have a good impact on it.
> 
> It's sublime!!


My tin is from 2007. I'm just now opening it. Having a crapload of tobacco is a good thing but sometimes blends get overlooked. This is one I kept bumping for something else. But it's really an excellent blend. I never really thought of perique as "fruity" but with the casing on this one, it really is - and it really works. This is destined to be a classic, IMHO.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny you guys mention Haddo's being so good. Perhaps it's waayyy better with some age, but my experience wasn't good at all. Tasted too heavily cased & too mild. 

I vastly prefer Fillmore.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I heartily agree with commonsenseman. It tastes like cheap brandy to me. I smoked a couple of bowls and put the rest in an 8oz jar. I will try it again in about a year and let you know what I think.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

After this thread, I now have a huge list of all of the GLP blends I want to try. So much tobacco, so little time...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It's back in stock.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think JKP will be my nighttime smoke tonight.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree, I am not liking the Haddo's at all. I put it in the cellar and will get back to it in a year or so.


----------

